# Painting a 1:1 scale spitfire



## Wildcat (Dec 17, 2011)

Enjoy!
http://spitfire.locallinks.com.au/thanks.html


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 17, 2011)

Great videos Wildcat.

Geo


----------

